# One year labour ban and DMCC visa?



## barkat (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone have experience of getting visa in DMCC freezone while have one year labour ban?:croc:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Ask the DMCC authority, they will tell you if it's possible or not. 

DMCC

Per my information though, getting a visa in a freezone while having a ban in the mainland is possible. But again check with the authority.


----------



## barkat (Oct 10, 2013)

I m getting mixed replies from dmcc officials.


----------



## teart (Feb 11, 2014)

*Dmcc visa*

Dear All,

i am working for 2 weeks in JLT and my employer processed my DMCC visa. Since my boss is over expecting and not giving me time to learn and finish my task i decided to leave. Visa paper was released but no medical, no contract has been signed by me and visa was not stamped in my passport, i only signed the offer letter. Now they want me to pay for the visa fee. please help what should i do? the company said they will only cancel the visa that was issued to me if i will pay the amount.

Thank you.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Contact the DMCC authority. They would be able to give you the info ...


----------



## teart (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you Saraswat!!! I will do that and let you know of the outcome.


----------



## icycool911 (Nov 16, 2014)

any update on this ?


----------

